# New Ultima Acrylic Waterless Wash



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Anyone stocking it yet ?
Got on well with the previous wash

https://www.ultima-clearlydifferent...s-wash-concentrate-16-oz-21-to-1-12-per-case/


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Still not available in the UK ?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I had to import some from Autogeek.net. Very similar to duragloss rinseless, in that it is very good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Shippings expensive though


----------

